# E/M Coding Cheat Sheet



## risnerclan (Mar 18, 2009)

Would anyone by chance have an E/M coding cheat sheet that they could share with me or lead me into the right direction to look for one.  One of my new physicians is needing one to help him with his coding..what he is looking for is a SIMPLE breakdow of the bullets and so forth that is needed for each level.  

Thanks for any help i can get.


----------



## efrohna (Mar 18, 2009)

What specialty?


----------



## risnerclan (Mar 18, 2009)

orthopedics.


----------



## efrohna (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you have the single specialty audit tool for musculoskeletal?  That is the only one that I know of that has the bullets for your specialty.


----------



## risnerclan (Mar 18, 2009)

nope, would you know where i might be able to get one?


----------



## efrohna (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is the link, it starts on Page 33 through 35, this is for the MS exam component only.  As you know, the history & MDM are the same for all specialties.  

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/Downloads/MASTER1.pdf

Good luck!


----------



## risnerclan (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## jlwolfe82 (Jun 1, 2018)

*E & M cheat sheet for Family and Internal Medicine*

Hey,
Would anyone know where I could get a up to date cheat sheet for Family and Internal Medicine E & M codes.  I have 7 providers in my office and they want something in basic terms to help them pick the correct code.  Does anyone know where I could get that?
Jessie wolfe


----------



## k_ (Jun 1, 2018)

*E/M University*

Check out E/M University. They have good information geared towards physicians. They do have free downloads of various templates and audit tools.


----------



## MARY K (Jun 15, 2018)

AAOS has a great breakdown of Orthopedic Specialty E&M.


----------

